# What age can you leave children



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi all 

Hubby already out in The Springs and settling nicely and I am joining him in April just before I break the law and get sent home before I've had a chance to settle Can anybody tell me what age you can LEGALLY leave children on their own?

thanks loads 

D


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

dallan said:


> just before I break the law and get sent home before I've had a chance to settle


why what happened?and what you mean leave the children on their own


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hubby already out in The Springs and settling nicely and I am joining him in April just before I break the law and get sent home before I've had a chance to settle Can anybody tell me what age you can LEGALLY leave children on their own?
> 
> ...


What age are your children?


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> why what happened?and what you mean leave the children on their own


Mr a - Nothing has happened in the UK you can leave the children in the house if you are going to say the shops for an hour or so and you are not breaking any laws depending on the age of the children. I just wanted to know if the same applied in Dubai.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> What age are your children?


They will be 15 and 13. I also have one of 6 (who obviously I know I can't leave on his own!!)

Thanks


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

We don’t have laws about this situation. Because our life style is different, we live near to each other. And we don’t have problem leaving the kids behind. Because always there is someone, will watch of your kids your parents, sister, brother and sometime your neighbors. I cannot say if 15 and 13 old enough, because you know better if you can depend on them. I think if you have a maid in the house it will be fine.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

mr.alsuwaidi said:


> We don’t have laws about this situation. Because our life style is different, we live near to each other. And we don’t have problem leaving the kids behind. Because always there is someone, will watch of your kids your parents, sister, brother and sometime your neighbors. I cannot say if 15 and 13 old enough, because you know better if you can depend on them. I think if you have a maid in the house it will be fine.


Thanks for this, I currently leave both the older children in the UK if I have to go out for a short time as they are both very responsible. Obviously when moving to Dubai we will not have any family around us and I will not have a maid and I wanted to check if I was allowed to do this.

Thanks again


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, you're allowed to do this. Not telling you how to parent, and I'm sure you'll figure it out for yourself, but traffic can be unpredictable in Dubai. What should be a 15 minute drive can sometimes turn into a 45 minute drive. Personally, my kids are younger than 13 and 15, but If they were that age, I wouldn't have a problem leaving them while I did my grocery shopping etc. I actually have a 12 year old and would leave her while I did the shopping but the (spoilt) 8 year old always insists she comes, so she does.  She loves her brother, really.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yes, you're allowed to do this. Not telling you how to parent, and I'm sure you'll figure it out for yourself, but traffic can be unpredictable in Dubai. What should be a 15 minute drive can sometimes turn into a 45 minute drive. Personally, my kids are younger than 13 and 15, but If they were that age, I wouldn't have a problem leaving them while I did my grocery shopping etc. I actually have a 12 year old and would leave her while I did the shopping but the (spoilt) 8 year old always insists she comes, so she does.  She loves her brother, really.


Thanks for this flossie

I understand the problem I will have with the traffic but I can totally trust them and in fact it would prob be the fact that it will be my 13 year old that will be left as I am hopefully going to get my son back in to swimming when we do come over and my daughter hates going to the pool here if he is swimming so its a bit of a relief to know I can leave her and not have to drag her along!!!

Debbie


----------

